# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Vegan (Ital) food near Jakes - Treasure Beach

## ThreeBlackCats

Does anyone know if there are vegan (Ital) food stands near Jakes in Treasure Beach (like Ras Rody and Royal Kitchen in Negril)?
Any grocery stores within walking distance where we can get food and beer to keep in our room?

----------


## Rumghoul

Not sure about the vegan food, but would not be surprised if most restaurants in TB have some type of Ital food.  Yes there are a couple of small grocery stores that you can walk to from Jakes to pick up snacks and beer

----------


## ThreeBlackCats

Awesome! Thanks Rumghoul.
Can't wait for our trip! Just over three months to go!  :Cool:

----------


## Dwest

We're going back end of February. There's a little "plaza" with a small grocery store a walk from jakes but there is also a convenience store closer.

----------


## Rumghoul

ThreeBlackCats - If you have never been before - you are going to LOVE Jakes.  We have stayed there several times.  The first time we went there they only had four rooms!  We are headed back to TB in February ourselves.  Hopefully everyone in TB fares ok with this hurricane headed their way.

----------


## ThreeBlackCats

We've never been to Jamaica before but i've always wanted to go. Really excited about Jakes! We'll be there for 7 nights mid Februaray. It's my 40th birthday present to myself so I booked the Octopussy villa. Can't think of a better place to celebrate.
I've been watching the storm reports on the news this morning. Crossing my fingers that it's not as bad as they say. Hope everyone is safe and sound.

----------

